
His Tattoo Said ‘Do Not Resuscitate.’ Doctors Wanted Another Opinion - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/us/do-not-resuscitate-tattoo.html
======
adenadel
I found this story fascinating, but this is the 10th submission of it this
week

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=do%20not%20resuscitate&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=do%20not%20resuscitate&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
deadmetheny
>Ultimately, the tattoo “produced more confusion than clarity,” the doctors
said in the letter.

I'm not sure how a giant tattoo with the word "not" underlined and a facsimile
of this man's signature could cause any sort of confusion, it seems really
straightforward.

~~~
derekp7
According to the article, a proper discussion needs to happen between the
patient and a physician, to make sure what the patient's wishes are. An
example I can think of, is I may not want to live the rest of my life with
tubes coming out of me, so I may be inclined towards a DNR. However, a DNR
could also cover not using the Heimlich maneuver if I happen to be choking on
a bite of apple while still in the hospital. In that case, yes, please
resuscitate me.

